# And So It Begins.. (Babylon 5 d20 Game)



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 27, 2005)

_It was the dawn of the Third Age of Mankind, ten years after the Earth-Minbari War. The Babylon Project was a dream given form. Its goal: to prevent another war by creating a place where humans and aliens could work out their differences peacefully. It's a port of call, home away from home for diplomats, hustlers, entrepreneurs and wanderers. Humans and aliens wrapped in two million, five hundred thousand tons of spinning metal .. all alone in the night. It can be a dangerous place, but it's our last, best hope for peace. This is the story of the last of the Babylon stations. The year is 2258. The name of the place is Babylon 5._

Babylon 5. The one place you thought you might never see. Now, you call it home. For reasons of your own, or reasons of those who hold power over you, you have come to live and work in this city in space. Though the signs are subtle, you can feel something changing in the air. With the recent skirmishes between Narn and Centauri forces far away from here, to strange aliens coming on board and causing quite a stir. It is now the middle of March in the Earth year 2258, and things have quieted down. For now...

*Selise*
Your eyes were opened to a new world of experiences the day you arrived on Babylon 5, from the issuing of your first identicard to discovering that not all of the people on this station work together in harmony, each day brought new learning and new questions to you. Today was no different. You spend almost a half a day exploring Brown sector, a place that most have abandoned hope for. You however, see something different. You feel that you bring hope to the downtrodden of this place, and for that, the less violent people of this place afford you a bit of respect. Never mind the fact that you are Minbari. In all your times down here, you have never seen a Minbari. Minbari take care of their own. In your mind, you ask yourself who will take of these people, if not you? Today, you are approached by a man that you have seen before a few times, you know him as a gambler of sorts, someone who has taken one too many risks in life. "Selise, please, I need your help," Ivan says in his heavy accent. From what you know of him, he hails from an Earth republic called Russia. "I have to get out of here, fast. There's been some guys down here looking for me, and I think they have been after you too."

*David*
The last time you stared at the stars was through the cockpit of the last freighter you were asked to pilot. Now, you simply look at them through the observation dome, wishing it was you behind the controls of one of those new Starfuries flying around the station. At least then you might feel more alive. In the last few weeks, jobs have dried up. Even though you helped evacuate the station as numerous aliens wanted to leave as fast as possible during the so-called 'Soul Hunter' incident, ever since they have returned, few people are willing to trust a pilot that does not work for them directly. That feeling changes however when you return to your rented quarters. Upon entering, you find you have a message waiting on BabCom. 

The woman is beautiful, lightly tanned skin and sleek dark hair coming down to her shoulders. Her deep brown eyes sparkling with the blinking lights of the station's computer. It is her message that piques your interest more, however. "Mister McCall, my name is Alison. Alison Fernandez. I represent a group of individuals seeking unattached people like yourself to perform a task of utmost importance. Of the people we seek, a pilot is highly necessary to the success of this task. Your background and skills have shown us that you would be the perfect person for this position. You will be well compensated, if you are interested. If so, please reply to this message and I will send you the details. I hope to speak with you soon."A slight smile and she is gone, screen blanking.

*Varn*
Ah, the life of a nobleman. Lots of money, women and fame. Too bad that wasn't to be the life for you. Your house elders already had plans for you, none of which felt appealing. Until now that is. Your life as a doctor for Babylon 5 has brought you new understanding and a new purpose for your own personal ascension. Lately though, ever since that new Human doctor has shown up, your work has slowly dwindled. Even some of your more regular patients have started seeing this Doctor Franklin. There is still work though, though it seems lately, all you get is overflow from MedLab. Occasionally, you may get a call from them, asking about this or that some such. 

Today however, you get an unexpected call. Relaxing in your quarters after an exhaustive night at the Dark Star, the BabCom chimes with an incoming message for you. The tag says it's from Vir Cotto, the bumbling assistant of none other than Ambassador Mollari. "Greetings, Doctor Janno. I have an important message for you from..." He pauses, his plump face visibly concerned. "From some mutual friends. It seems that there is a group of people on board this station looking for something in old Centauri territory. They claim it is a scientific expedition. We want you to check it out. Your skills as a doctor would give you the resources you need to fit in with their group, but we also need you to report back to us just what it is they found. You should be receiving a message from them shortly. Reply to them positively and we will help you any way we can. Oh yes, one more thing, don't mention this to anyone. It's very important." 

Sure enough, after Vir disconnects, another message comes in, text only, telling you about an expedition in deep space looking for people of your talents and all that. The message states that message details will be sent if a positive reply is received. 

*Dobar*
Every day is a battle, as it should be. However your battles consist of haggling with people over the cost of the 'toys' you build for them. Though automated robots are a dime a dozen, you feel that yours have an intrinsic value because they are hand built by you. Though your Drazi brothers would harass you for making this your life's work, instead of trying to fly fleet or march in the grand Drazi armies, you still feel that your aggressive nature is sated by the arguing over how much you should be compensated for your work. 

This is what drives you over the edge when someone comes to your kiosk and causes trouble. The man is fairly large for a human. Easily bigger than you are, and his friends are no better. The man looks over some of the tiny machines you have available, and then breaks one. His apology seems empty, especially when another one is broken. Then he tells you that your work is shoddy and he wouldn't take one of these if he was paid. That's when he starts to break more of them. His friends only watch as your anger rises.

*Geoff*
It never was a peach job for you. Each day, escorting someone or another that has caused some sort of minor trouble here and there. To the holding cell, back out an hour later, just to be brought in again the next day. It became so much that every day became a blur of activity. All the same. You wondered why you even bothered to bring people in some times. Even going so far as to let minor transgressions slide. The others were doing it. Some were even taking credits to do it. You never stooped to that level, but the thought had crossed your mind. Today was just another day on the job. 

The perp was basic enough, human, older man, smell of alcohol all over him. He apparently had one too many this time and decided it would be in his best interest to cause a ruckus about it. This didn't last long. You and your patrol partner stopped the fight before it really got started. Now you found yourself escorting the man to the already overpopulated cells. Your partner's link beeped. "Hey, Rogers. You got a minute?" Rogers looks at you, "You got this?" Barely waiting for your affirmative nod, he answers. "I'm on my way." You find yourself staring after him as he almost runs away from the boredom of escorting this.. wait a minute. The man you were taking away stands straight up, brushing himself off. He holds out a hand. "Sorry about the smell. Paul. Paul Ramirez. I had been sent here to find someone of your nature to bring with us. We know that you fought during the war and we need someone capable of fighting against the odds. If you're interested, we can secure you some time away from your duties here and we can compensate you for that time." His other hand produces a card. "Go here. All the details will be explained when you arrive." He then turns away, leaving you alone in the corridor.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 27, 2005)

David quickly sends a reply

"All I need to know is when are we leaving, where do I meet the ship, where I'm flying her, and finally how much I get paid.  I want half now and half when I'm done."

David then makes his way back out to the many hallways of Babylon 5.  He wonders from secotr to sector just loosing himself in the crowds of people and busy nature of the station.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 27, 2005)

Varn replies to the message as follows:

"Well, since it appears that the good Doctor Franklin has things under control here on Babylon 5, it would be my pleasure to offer my services. Please forward me the details of this expedition so I can prepare accordingly."

While waiting for the return message, Varn will download all current vid recordings on his recorder into a data crystal, then wipe the recorder clean. "I think you might turn out to be quite useful on this mission..." 

OOC: Yes, he talks to himself.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Feb 28, 2005)

Selise sensing Ivans urgency. She cocked her head for a moment and reached for his hand.
"Come with me, I have a place where we can go and be safe." From her first encounter in Brown Sector Selise become somewhat familar with the area. She motioned him to follow her to a small door behind a large box.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 28, 2005)

*Dobar*

If there any Drazi around, he calls to them in their native tounge.
There is a stupid Human here!
He then smiles to the human.
Hey Earthling, you pay for toys?
without waiting for the human to answer, His fist goes straightly to the human's face.
Dobar will move away from this place, to where Drazis are. Leaving his toys to the mercy of god

Attack: Dice 14 + 4(mod) = 18
Unless you want to throw.


OOC: The dice roller isn't working


----------



## denthil (Feb 28, 2005)

Flipping the card over and over in his hand, Geoff looks to see the place to meet and more importantly a time. Running his hand across its texture he abruptly looks up to see if anyone is watching. Nonchalantly, Geoff slides the card in a pocket hoping to draw little attention.

If no one is paying any attention to what just happened and a time and date is found on the card Geoff turns to go back to his duties. Mumbling as if talking to himself he says,

He was only a drunk, too old to cause too many problems. The holds are overfilling anyway. (Sighing) a chance to do something different, no one has ever come to me to do something like that, why would he choose me... 

Geoff then turns and heads back to his duties. Lost in thought most of the rest of the shift, yet, one thing roils within his head. Paul Remierz or was it Ramirez... I should probably do a background check to see who he is.

If Geoff gets a few moments while on shift he will use the security computers to run a check on this Paul to see if he can find out anything more about him.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 28, 2005)

* David *

Upon wandering the passageways of Babylon 5, you come upon what appears to be a fistfight between a Drazi merchant and a group of unruly humans. On closer inspection, you can see that these men seem to be wearing a small pin. One you recognize from earlier. You saw it... You saw it on the woman in the message. 

* Varn *

A message almost immediately is returned to you, again text only. Its only words are:

_ Nova Nine Pub, 1600 hours EST. Back room. Details will be explained there. _

It’s as if whoever sent it was anticipating your reply. Shaking the thought from your head, you finish clearing your recorder. The meeting time is a couple hours from now, so you have ample time to prepare.

* Selise *

The moment you grab Ivan’s hand, a rush of thoughts assault your mind. Something doesn’t feel right here. It’s as if Ivan is keeping something from you. You don’t have much time to think about it as Ivan begins leading you through the tunnels of Brown sector. Eventually you emerge into an area full of activity. 

A struggle seems to be occurring between a Drazi merchant and some humans. You also notice that there is another human off to the side who just arrived. As soon as Ivan gets clear he shouts, ”Hey! I got her here.”  Looking at you he says quickly, ”I’m sorry Selise. They offered me a ticket home.”  Shrugging, he runs away from the brawl. Two of the four humans in the brawl turn towards you. 

Remember that your Accidental Scan works as soon as you touch someone’s skin. 

* Dobar *

The fight begins in earnest. The man easily dodges your fist and counters with one of his own. Fortunately, his aim is as good as yours. You can see that two of the men turn away to look elsewhere when you hear a shout from behind them. Dodging another fist, you notice that another human has just arrived, but he seems to be unconcerned with what is happening at the moment. 

I’m not sure what you mean by the Dice Roller isn’t working, it’s been working for me pretty good. Let me know what happens when you try it out. 

* Geoff *
Glancing at the card, you see it comes from the Nova Nine Pub, a recently established watering hole here on Babylon 5. On the back, a time is written. 

_ 1600 hours, back room, all will be explained there. _

Figuring that leaves you a couple of hours, you go to check out this Ramirez guy. Before you can do so however, you get a call on your link. ”Redgrave, this is Welch. There seems to be a fight in Brown Eleven. I need you to go check it out. Be careful, there’s a Drazi involved.”


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> * David *
> 
> Upon wandering the passageways of Babylon 5, you come upon what appears to be a fistfight between a Drazi merchant and a group of unruly humans. On closer inspection, you can see that these men seem to be wearing a small pin. One you recognize from earlier. You saw it... You saw it on the woman in the message.




As long as it seems like a fair fistfight, I'll let it continue.  But if somone pulls a weapon I'm going  to try to tackle them and disarm them.  Are other people watching?  Any security around?


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 28, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> * Varn *
> 
> A message almost immediately is returned to you, again text only. Its only words are:
> 
> ...




"Well it would have been nice if they gave me at least a taste of information."

_Well, I have a few hours, but I see no reason not to get there early. I can have a few drinks while I wait._

On his way, Varn purchases a second data crystal. 

ooc: Character sheet updated accordingly


----------



## denthil (Mar 1, 2005)

Muttering to himself Geoff says, 

I guess the background check will have to wait.  

Taping his comlink, Geoff replies,

On the way to Brown Eleven. I'll report in when I arrive. 

Sighing loudly Geoff just shakes his head, he better get their quickly before someone gets sent to medlab or worse, for he had seen what a Drazi could do to a person first hand. He then takes off in a quick trot towards Brown Eleven as quickly as possible.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Mar 1, 2005)

Selise looked at Ivan. Before she could realize what she saw she shook her head "What in Valens name is this?" Looked at the two men approaching her and stood with an air of confidence. "What do you want with me?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 1, 2005)

*Dobar*

You Lucky earthling ! but not now !
a second fist goes to the human's face

OOC: It's working now
Melee - Attack roll Here 

If i see the Minbari i shout to her. beware bad humans


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 1, 2005)

*David, Dobar, Selise, Geoff*

Almost as soon as the fight starts, it ends. Dobar's balled fist strikes the lead man square in the jaw and everyone in the room can hear it crack. The blood dribbling from his lips confirms the hit. Staggering back, the man holds up his hands. The other three humans that were with him back away, even the two approaching Selise. "Please, I'm sorry, but we felt it had to be done this way. He takes a look around, seeing all of you. "Look, this was a final test. Except for one other, you are all here. Most of you should have received a message from my people telling you about an important task. If you haven't, I suggest returning to your quarters quickly, we haven't much time. I can't explain everything here, but when we meet in a couple of hours, it will all be explained. Once again, my apologies." 

He looks around for a moment. "You will be compensated for your lost merchandise, Dobar. That's one hell of a right hook you got there. As for you Selise, my sincerest apologies, but we know that Minbari do not move without a true purpose. Mr. McCall, I'm glad I didn't have to include you in the fight. We need your skills intact. Security officer Redgrave, if you want to press charges, you may, but I think your interest in this assignment will prevent you from doing so. That and the vid for this area has been _altered_.  The man smiles and turns away, along with his cronies. "See you soon. "

*Varn*
Upon entering the Nova Nine pub, you get a few stares from the humans rounded up at the bar. You see that it has the decor of an old Earth style tavern, complete with false lanterns and synthetic wood tables and chairs. You even see some people throwing sharp objects at some sort of target on the wall. Others are gathered around tables, playing something the Humans call pool. Currently, the back room you were supposed to meet in is empty. Taking a seat, a man in an apron approaches. "Wha' canna do for ya, stranger?"


----------



## Crothian (Mar 1, 2005)

"Why should we wait a few hours for explanitions that would be better served now?  For not haveing much time, you sure are wasting it." 

David calls after the men as they walk away.  If they ignore him he's going to follow them.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 1, 2005)

*Dobar*

What test? Dobar looks puzzled.
He replies back to them.
Hey Earthling! Pay me 4 Credit per toy or you'll feel my left hook.
He shouts in anger.
Are you with them? he looks with angry face at David while raising his fist to the air.
Dobar turns his face to the Minbari. What message Earthling talks about?


----------



## denthil (Mar 2, 2005)

Looking back and forth Geoff memorizes (as best he can) the faces of those who just left, and the people they talked to. Shaking his head he can't believe what they just said. He waits a few moments and if no further outbursts occur and no further fighting happens he turns towards the Drazi yelling out towards these people and says,

Sir, do you wish to press charges with that man?


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 2, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> *Varn*
> Upon entering the Nova Nine pub, you get a few stares from the humans rounded up at the bar. You see that it has the decor of an old Earth style tavern, complete with false lanterns and synthetic wood tables and chairs. You even see some people throwing sharp objects at some sort of target on the wall. Others are gathered around tables, playing something the Humans call pool. Currently, the back room you were supposed to meet in is empty. Taking a seat, a man in an apron approaches. "Wha' canna do for ya, stranger?"




OOC: Taking some liberties here, assuming my knowledge skills would cover this.

"How about a screwdriver? A drink named after an antiquated tool feels like it would hit the spot, eh?"


----------



## Crothian (Mar 2, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Are you with them? he looks with angry face at David while raising his fist to the air.




David turns to face him.

 "Nope, not with those guys although I think they are part of a group that's trying to hire me.  Sounded like they want to hire you, too.  Can't say I approve of their recruitment practices. "


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 2, 2005)

*Dobar*



> "Nope, not with those guys although I think they are part of a group that's trying to hire me. Sounded like they want to hire you, too. Can't say I approve of their recruitment practices. "




Bah...Earthling hire me? Dobar laughs with deep Drazi voice that sounds like a bark
Hmmm... how much money? where do we meet them ? he says to  David.



> Sir, do you wish to press charges with that man?




No, Better not have enemies officer.  he barks/laughs again with deep voice.
You all in this new job huh ... I'm Dobar. he offers his hand to the others


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Mar 2, 2005)

Selise after Ivans deception and concern of the two men. She looks at the man with a look of bewilderment.

OOC-Using Sense Motive Skill here
 OOC - using sense motive skill here


----------



## Crothian (Mar 2, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Bah...Earthling hire me? Dobar laughs with deep Drazi voice that sounds like a bark
> Hmmm... how much money? where do we meet them ? he says to  David.




"No idea, friend, no idea"


----------



## denthil (Mar 2, 2005)

Geoff nods and shakes Dobar's hand.

I guess we will be seeing each other soon enough. If you don't have anything you need from me then I will be ... Looking into a few things. 

Geoff then looks back to the direction that the other left towards and turns sharply. Thinking to himself he decides he has a number of things to check on quickly before this meeting at 16:00; this Ramirez guy, the vid for this area, the backgrounds of this guy who "altered" the vid if it even is, and now this Drazi, Minbari, and Human.

Geoff then taps his com link

Disturbance in Brown Eleven is under control parties have dispersed and no charges are being pressed. Going to come in to run a few background checks on those involved to make sure nothing else is going on.

Geoff then looks knowingly towards the others pointed out in the conversation and begins to head out.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 2, 2005)

*Dobar*

Dobar collect his few unbroken toys and decided to leave to his quarters
_Meassage, I'll check my meassages and pack my things_
He thinks to himself and leave.

He will return to the Nova nine pub later to the meeting.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 3, 2005)

*David, Geoff, Selise, Dobar*

"If I knew anymore, I'd tell you."  The man turns around and leaves, leaving the rest of you to chat amongst yourselves. Dobar finds himself with few things left, enough to put in a carryall and return to his quarters. Selise can instantly feel the deception coming from this man, at least far as him not knowing anything. David finds himself alone with a Minbari. 

Enlighten, I made this Sense Motive check for you, but if you want to make another such check in the future, please use the dice roller. 

Geoff, after getting a response from Security command and then leaving, goes to find out some more information on this Paul character and everything else that has occured. 

I need you to roll a Computer Use check, Denthil. Add a +2 circumstance bonus for being in security. 

*Varn*

The man smiles and says, "Aye, at's and oldie but a goodie. Comin' righ' up." He wanders away to fetch your drink. Not too long after he returns, as time grows nearer your time to meet, you notice a group of people start heading towards the back room. Two men and one woman, all human. You recognize none of them.


----------



## denthil (Mar 4, 2005)

Geoff upon arriving back to the security office begins immediately working on the computer to perform a background check on Paul and begin looking into the vid, etc.

_Total of 17 for the check (http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Denthil#150807)_


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 4, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> The man smiles and says, "Aye, at's and oldie but a goodie. Comin' righ' up." He wanders away to fetch your drink. Not too long after he returns, as time grows nearer your time to meet, you notice a group of people start heading towards the back room. Two men and one woman, all human. You recognize none of them.



Varn assumes these are the people looking to hire him. He also knows that he's not the only one they're hiring, and he'd like to make his entrance when everyone else has arrived. He stays put and enjoys his drink.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 4, 2005)

With everyone esle splitting up, David is just going to wonder around B5 a little more slowly making his way back to his quarters.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Mar 4, 2005)

Standing there alone now.  Not sure if she wants to involve herself in this she goes back to her quarters to meditate upon it.  When she arrives she prepares herself for meditation.

OOC-I will be sure to do that.  I thought of it and forgot eek.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 5, 2005)

*Dobar*

Upon returning to your quarters, you find a message waiting for you. It reads: 

_Nova Nine Pub, 1600 hours, all details will be explained there. _

You also see a postscript attached that states a small amount of credits has been paid to compensate you for the damage to your goods.

*David*

The rest of your wandering is fairly uneventful, unless you count a few hushed dealings here and there, a few security breaches that seem to get overlooked, things like that.  When you do eventually return to your quarters, another message from the woman is waiting for you.

"I'm looking forward to meeting you in person, Mr. McCall. The Nova Nine Pub, in Red Sector. 1600 hours. Payment options, the mission, et cetera will be explained by Mr. Anderson when you arrive. I think you'll like this one."

With that, the message ends. Looking at the clock, you see that you still have a few minutes before they want you to be there. 

*Selise*

Arriving at your quarters, your mind in bewilderment, you find that, as promised, there is a message waiting for you. A man comes on the screen. 

"Greetings Honored Selise. My name is Paul Ramirez. My apologies for the way in which we introduced ourselves to you. However, a test was required to see if you were qualified for what we had in mind. Do not worry, we were very satisfied with the results. I realize that you are comfortable where you are, but our mission will require a person of your talents. At least to keep the group together and focused on the mission. 

We are prepared to make tributary payments to your government in order to compensate you for your time. Please meet with us at the Nova Nine Pub at 1600 hours and everything will be explained there. We realize Minbari do not drink, so we have made sure to have the pub's owners accomodate that. I look forward to having you there. "

*Geoff*
You finally get your chance to get a background check run on these people without too much of a hassle. 



Spoiler



Paul Ramirez is listed as an independant contractor who has been in and out of Babylon 5 five times in the last week. His only record has unpaid bar tabs on it. The vid of the area where the fight occured was indeed altered, as the time frame you input only showed the Drazi selling his wares. You can almost pick out a loop pattern, but you are unable to dig any further. 

The man that spoke to all of you comes up as a Dave McCullough. You actually get that information from some fellow security officers. He's been brought in on numerous drunk and disorderly charges as well as minor assault charges. The other humans that were with him register as having similar backgrounds. 

The Drazi that was there comes up listed as a simple merchant. Although he doesn't have a merchant's license, he also doesn't have a record, so most security leave him alone, especially when we gives discounts on robot toys for their children back home. You also find that he had been a ship's engineer at one time. 

The Minbari is a new arrival to Babylon 5 at not much is listed on her other than her home on Minbar. 

The other human that had arrived is one David McCall. You thought you recognized him before, but now you're sure of it. He fought on the Battle of the Line, but where you were on the ground on Io, he was in space flying a Starfury. He was there with you when you all received your Line Medals. As far as his record goes, you find that he has been back and forth to Babylon 5 many times, but his business is unknown.



Varn is busy enjoying his drinks, as well as a true Centauri should be...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 5, 2005)

David

I gather up my stuff and make my way to the Nova Nine Pub.  I 'll get there a little early and take a seat somewhere and start drinking some ginger ale.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 5, 2005)

*Dobar*

OOC: How much credits? I'll add it to my character info

Dobar will be there on time.
He don't like human's drinks.


----------



## denthil (Mar 6, 2005)

Geoff then waits, with a somewhat guarded anticipation of the coming meeting. About a half an hour before the meeting time will make his way to the Nova Nine Pub and grab a chair to watch people coming and going. To see if anyone else is meeting with them, leaving from a meeting with them, etc.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Mar 6, 2005)

Selise with her feelings all out of sorts for a moment.  She gathers her thoughts and a few things and heads off to the pub.  Her thoughts brought her to the offer as she made her way.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 6, 2005)

The Nova Nine pub is anything a typical Earth pub should be. Since it is only mid-afternoon, it is not too crowded. A couple of men are playing darts along the back wall and many tan=bles have couples here and there enjoying drinks and conversation. Those of you who arrive early notice that there are already three people seated in the back area where you were asked to meet, one man that all of you recognize and a woman that David recognizes. The other man, none of you have seen before. 

When the time comes for the meeting, you each some of the people you met before come to the table. The human pilot, the security officer, the Drazi, the Minbari and another that you don't recognize, a Centauri. When all of you approach the table, the strange well dressed man stands up and extends his hand in greeting. "I am Roland Anderson." He points to the man most of you recognize, his lips scabbed over from Dobar's punch, but otherwise impeccably dressed. "These are my associates, Mr. McCullough and Miss Fernandez." He swings his arm to indicate the woman in a long black dress with hair to match. "You may or may not know these others, so I will let you introduce yourselves formally before we begin." With that, he takes a seat. Sitting back, he watches as the introductions take place. Mr. McCullough stands, arms folded and Miss Fernandez simply sits quietly.

*David*: 



Spoiler



Though she is looking at everyone throughout the course of the conversation, Alison seems particularly interested in you, since her eyes always find her way back to you somehow.



Now is the time for you guys to chat amongst each other. Before long though, I'll interrupt when Roland speaks again. Dobar, the credits would have been equal to whatever electronic toys you had at the time. Since those are not on your character sheet, we'll call it vapor credits...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 6, 2005)

David takes a seat, leans back and places his feet with his cowboy boots up on the table.  

 "You buying the drinks Roland?  I'm David McCall, and I assume I'm here becauue you need a pilot.  You do need a pilot, right?  So, what's the pay, where are we going?  And also, are any more of your goons going start fights with us? "


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 6, 2005)

*Dobar*

I'm Dobar.
Skilled with engineering, Robotics and Electronics.
Any Drazi's purple fire ale around here?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 7, 2005)

Roland simply smiles at David's question, flashing a credit chit. "We'll get to that in a moment, though it seems your companions aren't very talkative. Let me get the ball rolling, as they say. As I said earlier, I'm Roland Anderson. I work independently, funding scientific research operations across the known galaxy." He sits back as the waitress tells Dobar there is no such drink in this pub. 

Mr. McCullough looks around. "Dave. Dave McCullough. I just work for Mr. Anderson. As for the roughing up, he said it was necessary to prove something. Apparently you all passed so I wouldn't worry about it." 

Alison takes her eyes off David for a moment, then looks at all of you. "Alison Fernandez. I'm sort of a liaison for Mr. Anderson. He pays pretty well, so I stick around." She then puts a teasing nudge to Mr. Anderson's shoulder, who simply stares at the rest of you.


----------



## denthil (Mar 7, 2005)

Geoff nods, 

I guess I am next... Geoff Redgrave, B5 security officer, ex-GROPO.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Mar 8, 2005)

Selise looks at the others and introduces herself. "I am Selise I am one of the guidance counselors on B5." Looking at the man and women intently. From all her experiences so far Selise has a note of distrust. Whispers softly in the ear of Geoff. "I dont trust them."


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 8, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

Varn finishes the last sip of his screwdriver and places the glass down on the table. He looks around, obviously searching for a waitress. He fails to catch any of there eyes and instead returns his attention to the folks at the table.

"I am Doctor Varn Janno, at your service." He bows his head then scans the faces in the room. A small grin creases Janno's face. "From the look of a few of you, it seems as if my services are already required." Janno pauses to observe any reactions his comment receives. "So, what is this glorious expedition you have for us?" Before anyone has a chance to respond, Janno continues... 

"Waitress!! Waitress!" Once one arrives. "Could I have another one of these? Fascinating drink. You can put it on my good friend Mr. Anderson's tab." As he says this he gestures to Roland with the empty glass.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 8, 2005)

Roland casts a knowing smile at Varn and then rises. 

"Now that you are all familiar with each other, I know you're anxious to know why I called you here. Let me explain." He gestures towards you with a smile. "I've been trying to find some people who will help me and the official channels aren't working. Several weeks ago, a research team on the planet Levana IV Beta broadcast a very brief emergency message and then went off the air. All attempts to contact them have since failed. We need someone to go in, find out what happened to them, bring them back if possible. And it has to be fast. I'm willing to pay you five hundred credits. Each. Plus passage to Levana as well as reasonable daily expenses, if you'll help me."

He then sits down, awaiting a response. At the same time, the waitress comes with more drinks for everyone.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 9, 2005)

"Okay, spell it out for us.  How many people?  Why where they at Levana IV Beta? Which governemnt lays claim to the planet?  Do you want us to fly in under radar, find them, and then zoom off?  Or as I imagine there is some important artifacts, or information they have we need to get as well.  Do you know where on the planet they are?  How inhabited is it? I really need more informaiton to go on here." 

Dave gets a second drink and orders up something light like chicken wings or the equivilent.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 9, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

"Oh, all these questions!"

Varn looks at Roland. "If there are survivors, they might require medical attention. My acceptance of this venture is, as you humans would say, a 'no-brainer'."

"So...when do we leave?" Varn polishes off his new drink and dramatically places the glass down on the table.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 9, 2005)

*Dobar*

_500 credits ? 500 credits !!!_ Dobar thinks to himself.
that's alot of money.
You have my skills . he says to Roland and decides to 
taste the human's beer.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 9, 2005)

Roland smiles. "Of course, the details. I'll give you what I know. The planet is in an area between Llort space and a Drazi outpost. This means that technically, the eight scientists shouldn't have been there in the first place. This is why EarthGov won't lift a finger. As far as what they found, any notes you might find would be helpful, but finding and returning the scientists is your top priority."

"As far as getting there, that is covered by the pilot of the ship in Bay 19. He knows the coordinates of their base camp and will get you there. He will also stay with the ship, in case you need to get away fast. However, the reason I needed another pilot is that it is possible another ship might need to be brought back and I need someone that has experience, well, evading pursuit. Just in case."

"These two," he says pointing to Alison and Dave, "will be going with you. The trip will take about three days to and three days back to Babylon 5, barring any incidents along the way. If there aren't any more questions, I'll let you prepare. The ship leaves at 1800 hours, Docking Bay 19. Try not to be late." With that, he sits back to await any other questions or responses, after nodding at Varn's acceptance and smiling when Dobar takes a sip of the beer, which isn't too bad, but not enough to do anything but give a slight tingle to the Drazi's taste buds.


----------



## denthil (Mar 9, 2005)

Geoff sits back slightly and thinks for a moment.

If you can arrange my time off from duties I'd be interested. It looks Geoff looks around the table at everyone but the Drazi. and sounds like you could use a person who knows how to handle things if they turn ugly.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm in, might be interesting.  Do we bring the scientis t back here when we get them?"


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 9, 2005)

This time, Dave answers Geoff's remark. "One of the reasons you were hired, Mr. Redgrave."

Roland nods in agreement. "Exactly. Your leave his been secured already. We simply needed an okay from you to follow it up. I think Babylon 5 will not fall apart while you are gone. "

Alison's face visibly brightens when David agrees to go. Roland continues. "Yes, when you have found the scientists, please return with all haste here to Babylon 5. Once you return, all docking clearances should be secured. All we need now is.." He pauses for a moment. Reaching into his jacket, he reveals a datapad. Carefully looking it over, not once, but three times, as if to be sure of what he is reading, he then puts it away. "My apologies all, but it seems there will be a sixth member of your team. An engineer by the name of Rebecca Keller. You will meet her at the ship. Assuming of course our Minbari friend accepts the offer." He then looks pointedly at Selise.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Mar 10, 2005)

Selise looking at him intently.  "It looks as if you went to a great deal to find a certain group of people. pauses to look around the table at her campainions. With a  bit of reluctant feelings Selise looks up. "Since there are people that may need guidance I will take a chance. On the venture."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 10, 2005)

*Dobar*

Bah! It's weak
Dobar puts the beer on the table with slight anger.
1800, I'll be there
And he departs to collect his stuff.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 10, 2005)

Roland again smiles. "Excellent, then I will see you all at 1800 hours, Docking Bay 19. Please don't be late. Oh and Dobar, if you do bring these guys back, I'll make sure next time to have the owner bring in some Drazi Red Ale. See you soon." With that, Roland leaves his credit chit for the waitress to pick up and then motions for Dave and Alison to accompany him. Once the waitress returns with his credit chit, they leave.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 10, 2005)

With everyone leaving David will go back to his room and pack.  Hwe'll then head down to Dcoking Bay 19 early and just sit around and wait and watch what's going on.


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 10, 2005)

Becky wanders out of the ship and finds a crate to sit on, leaning back against the wall and pulling her hood up and closing her eyes, loosing track of what's going on around her in the music coming from her headphones.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 11, 2005)

After packing his things, David wanders towards the docking sectors of the station, passing berth after berth until he finds the one he is looking for. Inside is a rather non-descript vessel, definately civilian. It looks in fairly decent condition. Since he arrived early, David finds that the only thing going on around this ship is about nothing. At least until someone comes out of the ship. Obviously paying no attention to their surroundings, they climb up on a crate and simply sit there.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 11, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

Varn packs up a few medical supplies and his recorder. He then wanders off to the Dark Star to kill some time. Varn tries to time his arrival at the ship so he is precisely on time.


----------



## denthil (Mar 11, 2005)

Geoff leaves the bar and makes his way back to Security to ensure that everything has been taken care of. He then goes back to his room for sometime looking of his things and grabbing anything he thinks he might need. Sitting down for a while he thinks back over the various hot spots he has been in, relazing that there could be on hell of a fire fight ahead of him and few people who know how to deal with it.

Then as the time approaches he goes back over his things triple checking them and then head out to the docking bay, hoping to arrive a few minute prior to meeting time.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Mar 12, 2005)

Selise realizing she is left alone again.  She picks herself up and goes back to get what is needed.  Only taking with her what is needed.  She makes her way to the docking bay and awaits with the otheres.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 12, 2005)

Not too long after David arrives, Roland, Alison and Dave McCullough make their way into the docking bay. "Ah, so you are early. I like that, have you met Miss Keller yet?" Roland then indicates the person sitting over on the crate. "I guess not. Well you have a long trip ahead of you. We'll wait here until the others arrive." Not long after he finishes that sentence, Geoff, the security officer arrives. Followed later by Dobar and Selise. Eventually, after Roland gets impatient, looking at his watch numerous times, Varn arrives with thirty seconds to spare. 

"Well, now that you are all here. I wish you good fortune and please, try to bring the scientists home safely." With that, he gives a few final instructions to Dave and Alison, then leaves. Mr. McCullough then quickly gets everyone aboard and strapped in. "Remember, there's no gravity on this bucket, so when you get up, make sure you hold on to something." Once everyone is aboard and strapped in the gallery, Dave addresses all of you. At the same time, you can feel the ship begin to lift off. 

"Alright, there are ten rooms on this ship, so there is plenty for each of us with one left over. We can use that one to bring the scientists back in, as well as store any extra equipment we may find. Once we enter hyperspace, feel free to find your way to your rooms. I'll be floating around here somewhere if you need help." Not too long after he finishes, you can feel the pull of acceleration as a bright yellow light flashes outside the ship. Through the one port window, you can see the stars and then the yawning gateway of the jumpgate. Within moments, you are in the swirling reds and blacks of hyperspace.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Mar 13, 2005)

Selise strapped down in her seat looks out the window. "I love hyperspace." Looks around to see if anyone is paying attention to her. Beginning to wonder if she has something on her face. A smile came across her face. As she continued to look on. Thinking of her first trip in hyperspace and how it made her feel. Nervous at first then more at home not really understanding why. She decided to get up and look for a small but quiet room. Hanging on to the seats as she made her way to a room. 

 OOC=GM Can we describe out rooms or do you do that?  Silly question but need to know.  Still learning.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 13, 2005)

*Dobar*

Dobar decides to check out the human's ship technology
he floats around the ship and write personal records about engineering and technical stuff.
This is his first time in human's space craft


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 13, 2005)

Becky floats into the main cabin and smiles shyly at Selise. She takes a seat at a table and pulls out a small pda like device and starts fiddling with it.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 13, 2005)

David takes his stuf fand floats down to a punkroom and ties it all down so it is not floating around.  He then makes his way up to the bridge to sit down wit hthe pilot and start talking shop with him.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 14, 2005)

*Selise*

Hyperspace seems to call to you, almost beckon you. You feel your very thoughts begin to expand out into the chaotic swirls. Then something seems to touch you back. Before you can understand it, it is gone. You find yourself a room away from most of the others, though since all of them are connected by the main corridor, this is difficult to do. The room itself is fairly spartan, little more than a bed, storage compartment and toilet facilities. 

*Dobar*

As Dobar explores the ship, he finds that it is very practically built. No space is wasted, with wires protruding in some places, tubing sticking out in others. If there was a problem, one would probably find it easy to repair it. Most of the access panels are rather easily removed. The engines are of the Tokamak type, a miniature fusion core, barely pushing 80 gigawatts, but it seems efficient enough. 

*David*

Making your way down the long accessway, you eventually come to the pilot's compartment. Opening the hatch, you see a rather disheveled man, beard and moustache as scraggily as his head hair. He pulls at a cigarette before acknowledging your presence. His Arabic accent is unmistakable. "Yeah, what do you want? Am I not flying fast enough for you?"

As far as room desriptions go, there isn't much to them except what you do to them on your trip. The rest of you can describe what you are doing to pass the time until the next encounter or I can simply fast forward to that point. Your choice.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Mar 14, 2005)

Selise left alone with her thoughts she decides to make herself at home at least as much as she could.  Given her flight conditions.  She did not let her surrounding concern her. She unpacked a bit.  Made herself at home and sat in meditation.  


OOC=Ready when you are GM


----------



## denthil (Mar 14, 2005)

Geoff steps forward, feet clearly on the ground as the others seem to float about. Smiling he watches as others float in the air while he is firmly on the ground. 

Magnetic soles, never go on a trip without them...

At that he begins to walk towards the quarters he has been assigned. There he will check all his equipment again, and then will wander about the ship a little. 

Since he expects the trip to take a little bit of time, he hopes that everyone might get another briefing on anything else critical to the mission before they return to normal space. If it does not look like this is going to happen, he will initiate the converstation himself.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 14, 2005)

*Geoff*

You wander around a bit, your magnetic soles clanking one the metal floors of the ship. Eventually you find Dave McCullough, who seems to be checking a set of supplies in the storeroom. Noticing you, he turns around. "Hey, uh.. Geoff isn't it? What can I do for you?"


----------



## Crothian (Mar 14, 2005)

David chucklers at the fast comment the pilot makes  "The speeds fine, I'm in no rush.  I know how boring these flight s can be as the ship basically runs itself at this point, thought I keep you company if you don't mind"


----------



## denthil (Mar 14, 2005)

Geoff replies,

Just wandering about, always a bit nervous before any operation. Just wish I had some more information on what to expect. Only way to be properly prepared is to know everything you can. The smallest thing that is overlooked often is the stone that trips you up.

Geoff then visibily sighs.

I'm am quite sure most of these guys don't know what they are getting into. It always ends up being us GROPOs who end up having to save somebodies neck when things get tight.

Geoff then looks at Dave hoping to glean a bit more knowledge or information which might be useful. If he doesn't add anything more Geoff then asks, 

So do we have any maps of where we are landing, where the scientists are supposed to be, the compound itself? Where we plan to land and enter in from? I'd like to look at that to get a better idea of what we may be facing...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 15, 2005)

*Geoff*
"Well, you got it right there." Dave says. "We always end up cleaning up after everyone else. As far as the mission goes, what you see is what you get. Like Mr. Anderson said, no one is supposed to be out there anyway. We're already in deep enough as it is. That's why I'm making sure these still work." He holds up a couple of PPG caps. 

*David*
A slight harumph is the answer David gets from the pilot of the vessel. "I take it you are a pilot too? I don't understand why they hired two of us. This flea run can't be any more difficult than... " He pauses to look at a flashing light on his console. "By Allah. What in blazes do they want?" Fingering a switch, the man speaks into the comm hurriedly. "Ms. Fernandez, you better get up here. Fast."

*All*
The ship seems to lurch as the pull of hyperspace is replaced by the deceleration of the ships thrusters. The port windows tell you that you've re-entered normal space, which probably means the first leg of your trip is over. What concerns you more though is the hurried clanking of magnetic soles running towards the cockpit.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 15, 2005)

If there's a co pilot seat, David will strap himself in it and see what he can do to help.


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 15, 2005)

Becky will move forward as well to see what is happening.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 16, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

"Blasted zero-gravity ship! The others beter hope no one needs medical attention. How can anyone work in these conditions!"

Varn fidgets clumsily in the zero-grav environment. He's never had to experience it before. After trying to do anything worthwhile in his quarters, he eventually gives up and waits out the uncomfortable journey. 

His frustration is broken by his curiosity when he hears the running in the hallway. After some work, he makes his way to the door of his quarters, but does not go out.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Mar 16, 2005)

Selise jolted from her meditation she feels her body shake for a moment.  Remembering the feeling of leaving hyperspace she came too more clearly.  Upon hearing the clattering of feet running.  She stood up to peek out her door.  Trying to get anyones attention she speaks out."What is going on here?  Is there anything wrong?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 16, 2005)

*Dobar*

Dobar snaps out of his concentration, he scaned the engine room a little bit and the control pannels.
What's going on over there? he says to himself.
He starts to float in the direction of the  cockpit to take a peak from outside.


----------



## denthil (Mar 16, 2005)

Geoff looks at Dave,

What the hell was that?

He then moves to follow Dave out to find out what is going on.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 17, 2005)

Those that are looking out of the front viewport can see what is causing all the ruckus. A small waystation orbiting an asteroid is asking questions of the pilot. Not only that, of the four ships docked there, Dobar recognizes the one approaching them fast. It is a Sunhawk class vessel. A Drazi warship. 

Alison hurries to the cockpit. She was about to remove the occupant from the copilot's seat until she realized who was there. Resolving to just grab the comm headset, she spoke into it. 

"This is Liberty's Fortune, go ahead."

A moment as the other end spoke into her ear. 

"That's right. We are on a pickup mission, strictly civilian operators."

More words from the station.

"I don't think that will be necessary. A pause. "I understand. Liberty's Fortune out."

Alison turns to look at all of you. "They're coming aboard. I sincerely hope none of you brought any contraband on board. They are looking for Raiders in this sector. I suggest you all move to the galley and remain there until they are done."

As if to emphasize this statement, the Drazi warship flies right over the bow of the ship, as if to show off its huge cannons in the wings. A moment later, you can hear the sound of docking clamps reverberating throughout the ship. They are indeed coming aboard.

 This is the ship: Drazi Sunhawk


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

"Galley sounds good, excitment always makes me a little hungry."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 17, 2005)

*Dobar*

A little smile goes up on Dobar's face when the ship flies right over the bow of the human's ship, Like telling the others to see the strengh of his kind.
_I'll go and greet them my self_. he thinks to himself.

When the Drazis come aboard, he'll greet them in Drazi personnaly and will say that this is only a private mission to pick up some humans. he is here because they pay good and all of the humans and the others are not criminals. they are aliens that seeks money to live.

OOC: Tell me if you want me to roll Diplomacy against my kind (+bonus?)


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Mar 17, 2005)

Selise notices people moving quickly to some destination.  Not really understanding what is going on.  She decides to follow them.  Seeing there is a urgent look upon there faces.


----------



## denthil (Mar 17, 2005)

Geoff quickly follows the others, but pays a bit closer attention to what the Drazi does, as he figures there might be some type of conversation which could spell trouble.


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 17, 2005)

Becky follows everyone back to the kitchen, sitting down in a corner and pulling her feet under her.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 17, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

"I finally get settled and now this! How typical!"

Varn clumisly finds his way to the galley, muttering the occasional Centauri curse.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 17, 2005)

Everyone eventually piles into the galley, awaiting the inevitable questioning by the Drazi boarding party. Everyone except Dave and Dobar. All of you can hear Dobar interact with his Drazi brethren, but no one has seen Dave since Geoff saw him last. 

What seems to be the lead Drazi looks at Dobar with contempt. (in Drazi to Dobar) [sblock]"You dare get in my way, engineer? A fleshling herder like you deserves to be among this rabble. [/sblock] He then looks at his companions and mutters some commands before they go off in random directions. (in Drazi) [sblock]"Search the ship. Turn it upside down if you have to."[/sblock]

The head Drazi stays in the galley with the rest of you. Alison leans over and whipsers. "Just don't get in their way. The last thing we need is them to kick us out of this area of space."

Unless any of you want to interrupt the Drazi for any reason, I'll continue past this point.

Eventually the Drazi leave, with the leader giving a last look towards Dobar. Alison stands and heads back to the cockpit along with the pilot, a rather disheveled Arabic man. Moments later, you hear the scraping sound of docking clamps being removed.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Mar 18, 2005)

Selise sits down and watches what is going on between the two Drazi.  Notices the note of anger between them.  Leaves well enough alone for the moment.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 18, 2005)

*Dobar*

_I should punch him and break his nose _ Dobar mutters to himself in Drazi when he hears the docking clamps removed.
_Engineer ?! if i wanted to be a soldier i would_ And he give a good strong punch to
one of the doors.
He looks quite angry. when Allison departs, Dobar leaves to his quarters muttering something in english about He had luck.
all of you can hear the Door shut in loud boom


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 18, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

"What was that all about!!" Varn, throws up his hands in disgust, throwing him "off-balance" from the delicate position he had found for himself to keep him stable. He quickly fidgets back into position.

"I could have just stayed in my quarters. If they wanted to say hi, they should have learned how to use their comms systems."

Varn waits for a couple moments to see if anyone actually bothers to give him an explanation. Otherwise, he awkwardly heads back to his quarters.


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 18, 2005)

Becky pushes her hood back and looks up at Varn I think they were just looking for a fight, Doctor.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 18, 2005)

"We are in Drazi space, no suprise they wanted to come aboard.  I've had similar dealings with many other governements including Earth.  Nothing to be concerned about, let's just on with the mission.  We cannot lose focus"


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 18, 2005)

After the ship leaves, you can hear Alison coming back down the corridor, mumbling something about delays and wondering where they were headed in such a hurry. Once she returns to the galley, where some of you still are, she shakes her head.

"They thought we were Raiders or something. I think they just wanted to flex their Drazi military muscle with aliens. No offense Dobar. Rasheed is still _discussing_ permission to leave with the station, but we should be gone shortly."

Sure enough, as soon as Alison finishes speaking, you can feel the ship start to accelerate. Alison stumbles to grab a hold of something, while you see Dave coming up behind her as if nothing had happened. 

"Did I miss anything?"

A flash of yellow light outside tells you that you have re-entered hyperspace.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 19, 2005)

*Dobar*

Dobar bash,hit and break things in his quarters to Calm himself
The door is shut. and everybody can hear him curse in Drazi
He will go outside only when they arrive to their destination
Anyone wants to enter endanger himself.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 20, 2005)

Just so you guys know, you have a few days before your arrival at Levana IV Beta. This would be a good time to get to know each other, i.e. roleplay.... hint hint...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

"Well, wasn't that exciting?  Hopefully we will have some time to ourselves now.  So, since I get to work with you all what's up with all you?  I'm just one of a the hundred thousannd pilots out there.  Nothing too much to know about me other then I come from T3exas.  But I haven't been on Earth since....well, its been a long while.   

He gets thoughtful and looks rather sdad for a moment and then recomposes himself.

 "Since then though I travel around to all sorts of new places meeting all sorts of interesting people.  There is some amazing things out there and with luck I'll be able to see some of it."


----------



## denthil (Mar 21, 2005)

Geoff shakes his head slightly.

Yeah, never had that problem when I was on any EarthForce ships. But it is not like it is much better at home, I remember a number of times the searches I performed on transports goint to or from Mars and Earth. Always tense moments even if no one has anything to hide.. and you always have to suspect that they do.

Good old Mars, been a while since I saw her. Never imaged I would be out this far though. Sure as a GROPO I saw a number of places, even fought in some nasty battles with the uhhmm. Nevermind

Geoff begins to look away trying to not make eye contact with the Minbari.

Oh well, wish we knew more about what is going on here. Hey has anyone seen Dave, I didn't see him when we mustered here.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 22, 2005)

Dave McCullough pokes his head from around Alison. "I'm here, I was just checking my quarters. You know, making sure they didn't borrow anything. I have a feeling we're going to need everything we have on board." With that he sits down and pulls out a deck of cards that seem to have magnetic backings. "Anyone care for a game?"


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Mar 23, 2005)

Selise feeling a bit uncomortable in her current surroundings decides to go back to her quarters.  She stands and walks away from the galley.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

"Drazi! Always looking for a fight. If I had a one credit for every time I had to treat one after getting into some sort of brawl..."

Varn cuts himself short when he hears the offer to gamble.

"Deal me in!" 

Varn clumsily makes his way to the table.


----------



## denthil (Mar 24, 2005)

Never been big on cards. Don't have enough credits as it is, I'd hate to lose what I don't already have. Seen too many friends lose everything because of it...

At that Geoff just begins to wander around the ship, if he bumps into anyone else he will talk to them to find out a bit more on why they are here, etc.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 24, 2005)

Dave looks up at Geoff. "Do you see any money here? The only thing at stake here is proving how good your gambling skills are, friend. Come on, have a shot, we'll play, talk some things out..." Dave shook his head as Geoff left. "Hey David, you in? Becky?"

Alison looks the room over and decides to leave herself. Floating down the corridor, she notices Selise skulking into her room. Pausing to knock, she inquires, "Are you alright Selise? You seem upset."

Dobar eventually finishes trashing things in his room, the other Drazi's insult slowly wearing off. It was then that he realizes three days is a long time to stay in one's room.

Geoff, ignoring the request by Dave, wanders around the ship. It is a small thing, barely large enough for all nine of you. The voices of Dave, David, Varn and Becky echo from the galley and he can hear Selise and Alison having a discussion through a door. The Drazi's room seems to have picked up a tornado along the way. Making his way to a quieter part of the ship, Geoff finds himself behind the pilot. He seems to be distracted by something he is holding in his hands, but when he notices your presence, he immediately puts it away. "I help you with something, GROPOS?"


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 24, 2005)

After a few hands Becky drifts over to the table.

Can I join you?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 24, 2005)

David sits down at the table with the cards

"I'm up for some good old Texas Hold'em" he says with a big smile and a bit of his texas accent


----------



## denthil (Mar 25, 2005)

Geoff just looks around the cockpit a bit and over the pilot himself. 

Just wandering around a bit. Not really in the mood for a game of luck like the others. What is going on up here? You have something interesting?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 25, 2005)

*Dobar*

Dobar finaly goes out from his room, he looks relaxed now.
Hello, Any food? do you have maybe Gradolik squids for eating?
what about blue Drazi cheese?
He goes to the table
Ohhh. human's card game, can i join? although i'm not familiar with the rules
I suppose the loser is not punched in the face in your games by the winner right?


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Mar 27, 2005)

Selise comes to the door and opens it.  Notices Alision there Selise looks at her and "I grew used to the looks and stares of others.  Since the war between Minbar and Earth at times it can be difficult.  I am religious caste and we do not allow this to effect us in the same manner as warrior caste. I found it hard when I first arrived on Babylon 5.  Being raised in the temple they do not prepare you for anything like this. I dont want you to be to concerned.  Sometimes we cannot help all.  So when I saw Dobars anger.  I left well enough alone.  Knowing there might be some concern about me being here."  Selise looks off for a moment.  "Dont worry I will be fine."  Alison notices her a bit figidity but not really ready to talk.  Since its common knowledge that Minbari dont lie.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 27, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Ohhh. human's card game, can i join? although i'm not familiar with the rules
> I suppose the loser is not punched in the face in your games by the winner right?



"No, I would think not. Besides, I throw a terrible punch."

Varn grins.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 27, 2005)

Geoff notices as the pilot gets a little fidgety when asked about what was going on. It takes little for Rasheed to compose himself however. "Nothing, nothing. Just a little something from home." Quickly checking over his instruments, he reports, "We should be at our destination in a couple of days. There are no more stops between here and the next jumpgate. Just an hour's flight after we enter the system."

Alison nods as Selise speaks. "I see, well I just wanted to make sure you were alright. You're the one they wanted to hold this group together, I can't have you losing it on me. I'll leave you alone though." With that, Alison makes her way back down the corridor to the galley, where our rescuers are playing Texas Hold'em.

After a few rounds of the game, Becky joins in as well. Things are going fine for a while, until it is noticed that Varn seems to be winning more than his share of games, especially since this is a Human game. Dave speaks up eventually. "I don't know about you guys, but I hope this isn't a simple rescue mission. I could use a little practice roughing up some people, know what I mean?" He pats Dobar on the shoulder. "Sure would beat hanging out in this bucket all the time. I bet there is more to this operation too. I even..." Dave McCullough stops his rant with a look from Alison. Giving her an 'I'm sorry' look, her turns back to playing cards with the group. 

If no one objects or has anything specific they would like to do or ask of Alison, Dave, or Rasheed, I am going to fast forward to the jump into the Levana system. I'll edit this post if that is the case.

The days pass by uneventfully. Card playing being what it is, you feel you have played every game that exists and you were sure some were just made up to pass the boredom. You also know just about everything you want to know about your companions' collectibe history. Rasheed has always been a pilot, Dave's a GROPOS gone private and Alison is an ex-diplomatic attache. The others you know just about as well. The intercom chimes and Rasheed comes on. "We're ready to jump in." Alison asks each of you to join her in your makeshift briefing room, the galley.

"In approximately an hour, we will be arriving at Levana Four Beta. It is a desert world with no indiginous sentient species that we are aware of. However, we are in League space, so it is possible they may have an outpost down here. Note that I said possible. The Descari have a strong presence in the system, but for the most part, have left this one alone. They maintain a presence here on a small moon orbiting Levana Five, as a matter of fact, those guns are probably trained on this ship right now. Since we are not Raiders or anything, they will not fire. Hopefully."

"Now this planet does have an atmosphere, but not enough to sustain life, so we will be needing to wear masks. There are a few in storage on board that I will hand out as we exit the ship. Also, just in case, there are a few weapons on board for self defense. If you brought your own, that's fine too. I'm hoping that we will not need them, but I'd rather have one and not need it than the other way around. We will be landing just outside the scientists base camp. I suggest you do whatever you need to do to prepare, we will be landing shortly. Any questions?"


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

"I have no questions, let's go retrieve some scientists"


----------



## denthil (Mar 28, 2005)

Ready as I'll ever be as long as I can get an extra cap or two.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 28, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

"One question. Next time we play cards, will we actually use real money?"

Varn lingers for afew moments and then trundles off to his quarters to pack up.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 28, 2005)

Dave smiles at Varn's question. "If you're so eager to lose the reward money for this mission, I'll play you when we return to Babylon 5, deal? As for the rest of you, if you need weapons or some spare caps, follow me." With that, Dave McCullough rises out of his seat and clanks his way down the main corridor of the ship. 

Alison nods after him. "Well, if there's nothing else then?" She waits for everyone to leave before doing so herself.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Mar 29, 2005)

Selise gathers her belongings and gives a mosest smile at the others.  "I am ready to leave.[


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 30, 2005)

*Dobar*

I'll take a weapon
Dobar follows Dave, he knows that his Lekar (Drazi dagger) will not be sufficent.
and he wants ranged weapon.


----------



## denthil (Mar 30, 2005)

Geoff follows Dave down the hall readying his gear making sure his PPG is easy to get it, should ... when something happens.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 31, 2005)

Dave hands out a PPG and an extra cap to those who followed him. Eventually, all meet in the cargo area on the bottom part of the ship. Rasheed's voice comes over the intercom. "We're making planetfall, I suggest hanging on to something."

Rasheed's words ring true as the ship enters the atmosphere. You almost immediately begin feeling your own body weight pressing on your muscles as gravity takes hold. An incredible sinking feeling grabs you until you are able to adjust once again to normal gravity. Before you are ready though, the ship lands with a resounding thud. 

"We're here. Dave and I will go with you and Rasheed will stay with the ship. Put these on." Alison hands each of you a breathing mask as she puts on her own and opens the hatch. 

Levana IV Beta is a rocky world with a rough desert surface. A few scrubby bushes and thorny plants dot the area, but nothing that would provide any significant cover. The scientist's camp is about a mile away, over a high windswept ridge. The distant sun is a bluish orb on the horizon, casting an odd glow over everything. The temperature is about 10 degrees Celsius, cool but not terribly uncomfortable. Alison and Dave pull on heavy jackets as you get going, hiking upwards towards a visible pass between two high hills.

As you walk, you note that the desert around you does indeed harbor its own ecosystem. Several hard-shelled insects scatter out of your way as you move. Here and there, you can see mounds built by some kind of unknown creature. A scaly, tailless lizard-like creatue watches you from the top of a rocky outcropping, but runs as you get clos. Nothing seems to fly in the air however, and the landscape is silent, without even a gust of wind to disturb the peace. The only sound is that of your boots crunching the sand below you.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 31, 2005)

David would have gotten a PPG.  He also places on the breathing mask and then is ready to follow their lead.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Mar 31, 2005)

Selise follows the rest to the surface.  Looking about and kind of getting a feel for the place.


----------



## denthil (Mar 31, 2005)

Geoff looks forward, muttering to himself. 

No good place for cover, anyone here could see or hear us coming.. I don't like, not one bit.  

At that he begins to watch all around him as thoroughly as possible, hoping that he sees nothing, but readying himself in case he see something. Geoff pays extra attention to the mounds, thinking, you never know what could just pop out of one of those.


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 31, 2005)

Becky pulls her mask on then follows the rest of the group, clutching a case full of tools to her as she goes.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 31, 2005)

*Dobar*

Dobar takes PPG. and puts the mask
He goes last, behind everybody and examines the human's weapon and the surronding.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 31, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

Varn stays tight to the rest of the group, carrying his medical bag. He is followed by his recorder (assuming there wasn't resistance to him bringing it along).


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 31, 2005)

The group trudges along, slowly making the climb to the pass between the hills. It is slow going because of the sand constantly shifting as your boots dig deeper into the sides of the pass. Dobar, checking the weapon over, sees that it is similar to many personal backup weapons he has seen. All one has to do is point and shoot. 

Geoff swears he can see something moving underneath the mounds, but when he points it out to Dave, nothing can be seen. It isn't until David sees the same thing that he stops believing he is hallucinating. 

Eventually you reach the top of the rise, whatever it is under the mounds seems to be ignoring your presence for now. Below, a rocky valley spreads out before you. In the distance, along a cluster of boulders, stands the ruins of some kind of structure. The camp, perhaps a hundred meters away, consists of seven prefab tents clustered around a portable dome. To the left, part of the terrain appears to have been scoured away, as if by a tremendous blast of wind. Nothing moves in the valley as far as you can see.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Apr 3, 2005)

Selise feeling her surroundings.  Gets a un-easy feeling about this place.  She tries not to think about but she feels a strong pull from something or someone.

OOC-not sure about how to use this one I will leave it for now.  Let me know thanks.


----------



## denthil (Apr 4, 2005)

Well this is what we were hired for.

Geoff then begins to make his way down the hill towards the encampment, all the while watching for movement.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 4, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

"Yes, this is a lovely place. I must remember to erect a grand resort here once I have made my fortune!"


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

"resort huh, might get a few of these lizards to come by but other then that this place needs a lot of work.  Defiantly a fix it upper." David follows to the encampment as well


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 4, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

"I thought you humans were good at picking up on sarcasm."

Varn cracks a smile.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 7, 2005)

*Dobar*

OOC: Howdy folks, l'm getting married next week, (tuesday) so I'll no be around this weekend
(Friday, saturday) but i'll try to post in sunday.
And next weekend also - thuersday to saturday, a vaction somewhere in wooden huts in northern Israel.
The honeymoon will be in the summer - Thailand and Cambodia.
I'll try to post as soon as i can, take care of my Drazi

shadowbloodmoon - If you need to play him, he'll fight with his new PPG and Drazi dagger, if it's go bad for us then Dobar will flee to the shuttle.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the update Strahd and congratulations, I'm newly (six months) married myself and it's wonderful. However, this would go better in the OOC thread for our game. Please keep that in mind for next time. Should combat come up, hpefully you'll be back in time to play, but if not, I'll keep your tactics in mind.

Eventually all of you reach the campsite. Barring your own breathing and the chatter of your voices in small conversations, not a sound is made. No wind to blow the tents, no movement at all. It's as if the place has been deserted for some time. Dave looks to Alison questioningly and she only shrugs. 

"Your guess is as good as mine. I'll check the dome first, that's probably their main control center."

Alison moves towards the large dome with Dave following close behind. When none of you move, she looks back and says, "Make sure that you travel together, I wouldn't want to lose you on your first trip out." Her eyes search among all of you, stopping to rest on David. Then she turns and continues towards the dome.

*Selise*, you can feel a sense of urgency and confusion coming from the area, but you haven't learned to control your senses enough to pick out anything specific.


----------



## denthil (Apr 7, 2005)

Geoff points to the closest tent.

Well I guess we better start looking for these scientists of whatever caused this.

He then starts to walk towards it looking back.

I'd appreciate if someone backed me up on this.

He then draws his PPG and makes his way to the closest tent. Planning to methodically work his way from tent to tent.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 7, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

Varn gestures toward Geoff.

"I agree. I would appreciate it if someone would back him up on this."


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 7, 2005)

Becky stays out of the way, glancing around to get the lay of the camp then watching for security systems and computer terminals.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

DAvid just smiles and follows after Geoff, PPG in hand.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 7, 2005)

*Dobar*

Dobar draws his PPG and scan the area, I'll be outside and watch
if you see any mechanical stuff or computers.. call me.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Apr 8, 2005)

Selise realizing her situation has a look of bewilderment on her face.  She begans to move like a nervous creature.  Looking toward the others. "I feel that something is not right her but cannot understand."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 10, 2005)

*Becky, Dobar, Varn and Selise* watch as the other four move towards their destinations. Other than the seven tents, the dome, the ruins and the blasted spot of earth, there is nothing to be seen here. 

All can hear the unmistakable hissing sound of escaping air echo throughout the valley as Alison opens the door to the central dome. She and Dave soon disappear inside.

*Geoff and David* approach the first tent. On first glance it appears to be intact, however as you get closer, you see that these were sealed tents. They seem to be missing their power generators and air purifiers, as is evidenced by the dangling tubes and wires outside. The front seal is also hanging open and you can see partially inside where clothes and other sorts of supplies lie strewn about the tent. There are tracks near the tent as well, but they are too disturbed to make out.


----------



## denthil (Apr 11, 2005)

Geoff cautiously enters the first tent and begins to look around. If nothing catches his attention (or the attention of the others) he nods to them and proceeds to the next tent.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

David watches over Geoff and around as Geoff goes into the tent.

 "If they aren't here maybe we should pack this stuff up and take it back to the ship first.  That will save sopme time if we need to make a quick getaway"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 12, 2005)

*Dobar*

After a short walk around the area, Dobar decides to take a peak in to the tent
where Geoff and David went.
Looks like someone fleed from here, and he took all the good stuff


----------



## denthil (Apr 12, 2005)

Geoff nods to David

Good idea. Grab anything that could be important and get the others in here. A couple of us should look at the other tents to see if they are in the same disarry while someone else watches outside to make sure nothing sneaks up on us.

At that Geoff uses his commlink.

Dave you there? Tents appear to have been ransacked, power generators and air purifiers gone. So far no survivers, we are packing up anything that might be important. Anything going on in there? Where should be take this, back to our ship or to a different location?


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Apr 13, 2005)

Selise looks about and decides to follow Allison and Dave.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

David starts taking down tents and packing up material.


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 13, 2005)

Becky will follow Selise towards the command centre


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 13, 2005)

Searching through the first tent, David and Geoff find various bits of clothing, personal items, things of that nature. As the two begin the process of tearing it down for travel, David uncovers a journal of some sort. As he goes to show it to Geoff, McCullough replies on the comlink.

"Go ahead and put it into a pile, we'll see if we can find a way to get it back to _Liberty's Fortune_. If not, I may have to convince Rasheed to bring the ship here. Unless..." He pauses for a moment and you can barely make out Alison's voice in the background. "Scratch that. Leave the stuff where it is. Ms. Fernandez thinks it would be better if we use this place as a base camp for our search for the scientists. If we find them, they can help us pick up. Otherwise it would take far too long. Go ahead and search the other tents and see what you can find. If it seems important or may give us a clue as to where they went, let me know. McCullough out."

A shadow at the front of the tent announces itself as Dobar, come to help you search.

As Selise and Becky move towards the central dome, Alison comes back out waving her hands. "Becky! I was just going to call for you. I need you to see if you can get the power working in this thing."

She guides to two of you into the central dome. You see various tables, a drawing board that Dave is standing next to, a number of cabinets, a refrigeration unit, and the small power station that Alison was referring to. The metal floor is covered with a thin layer of dirt tracked in by the previous occupants as well as Dave and Alison. There are no half-eaten meals or similar evidence of a sudden departure, although a few pieces of silverwear remain behind. Based on the darkness level, the lights won't work until you get the power restored.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Apr 15, 2005)

Selise squints her eyes to try to see.  Trying not to bump into anyone. She feels around the room and leans againest the wall.  Looks to the others. "I will just wait until the lights come on."


----------



## denthil (Apr 15, 2005)

Geoff looks at David,

Anything in there last entries or something that might provide a clue as to where they are or what happened?

Barring anything interesting Geoff finishes searching through this tent and prepares to move to the next.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 15, 2005)

I found a journal.  Might have some information on what they were doing before they disappeared

David opens it up and starts to read it.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 15, 2005)

David opens the journal and begins to read. Flipping through it, the book describes the exploration of the nearby ruins. It mentions how they seem to have been built by an unknown alien race, due to the dusty metal corridors and broken equipment that was found inside. The last entries read as follows:

(Six Days Ago)
Today we finally broke through the collapsed wall and found a huge metal door. It doesn't appear locked, but hundreds of years in this environment have frozen it shut completely. Ivan and Robert are busy cutting through it now. 

(Four hours later)
Success! We cut through, and found the most amazing thing. Beyond lay a huge cavern, covered over with a domed metal ceiling. We realised in an instant that the flat area of desert just south of the boulders actually covers this roof, as if blown and collected over the ages. It also took only a few minutes to realise that this was no natural cavern. Was something hidden here, that these people wished to conceal? Or did they discover something and build this dome to cover it during the excavation?

After that, there are no further entries in the journal.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 19, 2005)

*Dobar*

Allison, David, Geoff, anything new? update me ...
Dobar speaks into the Communicator
is there any computers or mechanical stuff that need to be checked,
did you find something?


----------



## denthil (Apr 19, 2005)

Geoff looks at David as he seems to finish the last page.

So what does it say? Anything important?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

David reads those journal entries to everyone.  Does the journal say where this place is in any of the entries?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 19, 2005)

The journal mentions ruins near the camp, which would seem to indicate the ruins that are just south of your current position, past the other tents and the boulders.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 20, 2005)

"The ruins are just south of here past the boulders.  I say we go there."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 20, 2005)

*Dobar*

Let's gather outside the tents and proceed together


----------



## denthil (Apr 20, 2005)

Geoff nods,

I just want to take a quick glance at the other tents to make sure there is nothing else of note.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 20, 2005)

denthil said:
			
		

> Geoff nods,
> 
> I just want to take a quick glance at the other tents to make sure there is nothing else of note.




 "I agree, I'll help get that done and then we can go look at this place from the journal"

David then starts exploring more tents.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 22, 2005)

David, Dobar and Geoff search the second tent. Similar to the first tent, the air and power generators are missing, clothes are strewn about, items are thrown here and there. It is easy to tell, judging by the clothing, that the occupant here was a female human. There is also a pot of coffee left on the desk, but it is cold to the touch.


----------



## denthil (Apr 22, 2005)

Geoff performs a quick search of the tent then prepares to move on to the next tent.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 22, 2005)

After finding nothing else of interest in the second tent, the trio moves on to the third. The way the beds are pushed together and the assortment of scattered clothing would suggest, this tent was occupied by a couple. Other than that, there doesn't seem to be anything else of interest in this tent. After making sure, they move on to the fourth. 

This tent contains not only the standard bed and lockers and desk, but also miniature cages containing various animals. Some of them you recognize as those from your journey up here, the others you have never seen before. Upon closer inspection, one seems to be an eight legged insect shaped like a stick similar to something that would come from the timy plants that dot the desert landscape. The other is a snake-like hairy worm that looks more like a centipede without legs. Next to these creatures on the desk is a journal and a notebook.

Since you guys wouldn't have found anything of interest in the third tent I went ahead and moved you guys into the fourth, assuming no one objects...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 26, 2005)

*Dobar*

I suggest we go underground
Dobar says with firm voice


----------



## denthil (Apr 27, 2005)

Geoff picks up the notebook and hads the journal to David. He then begins to flip through it paying special attention to the later pages.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2005)

David takes the Journal and starts looking through it


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Apr 27, 2005)

David and Geoff flip through the journal and notebook respectively, while Dobar slowly grows impatient, itching to explore the ruins. 

The journal describes various entries of going out into the desert and searching for the animals that are now in the cages before you. It also mentions finding the remains of a much larger creature in the ruins, but there wasn't enough left of it to determine the type of creature it was. 

The notebook contains descriptions of the creatures, but one entry in particular stands out:

_The desert worm seems to add segments to its body as it grows. I have found hatchlings with only a single body joint, as well as a huge specimen almost two meters long with several dozen sections. The worms attract the reptiles with a kind of scent exuded from the hairs along their bodies, but when the lizard takes it in its mouth, the hairs deliver a muscle-relaxing poison. The worm then consumes the reptile at its leisure. The poison will affect humans, so the worms should not be handled or numbness and loss of muscle control will result. Whether the desert worm will attempt to consume a human is unknown, but Dr. Thompson is taking no chances. He's ordered us to avoid contact with the creatures, and keep our tents sealed at all times. Since I don't know if there is any size limit to these things, I figure that is a pretty good policy._

There seems to be nothing else of interest in this tent.

Do you guys happen to know what happened to Tyrlaan or thatdarncat? They haven't been around this thread in a while and I'm concerned if they've been bored to death or something.... I have something planned here, but without them.. well, we'll leave it at that.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 27, 2005)

OOC: I'm still here. Its just that Varn is a bit creeped out and completely fine hanging back a bit.


----------



## denthil (Apr 29, 2005)

Geoff will relay what he found in the notebook and prepare to move on to another tent.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 5, 2005)

*Dobar*

*PING*

Let's explore the ruins, suggest Dobar
Those tents looks dead


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 5, 2005)

As Geoff heads towards the next tent, Dobar spots a small hole start to appear around Geoff's ankles. Before Dobar can say anything, Geoff's foot is grabbed hard by something under the sand and he is being pulled under. 

That means initiative checks everyone, including those in the command dome... It seems the original dice server I was going to use is down, so we can use this one for now. 

I'm going to try and keep this one moving. It has been a few days since anyone else posted, so I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 6, 2005)

*Dobat*

Geoff! below you! watch out!
shouts Dobar while he pulls his Drazian dagger

Initiative role: Init


----------



## denthil (May 6, 2005)

Geoff quickly tried to pull himself free looking down to see what is below him.

Initiate check: Init


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2005)

David calmly pulls his weapon and tries to aim at whatever is in the sand

Initiative roll


----------



## tyrlaan (May 7, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

Varn looks around nervously. 

"What is going on??"

OOC: Init roll of 12


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (May 8, 2005)

Selise listening to what is going on around her. Feeling her way around in the dark. Gets a uneasy feeling.


Initiative: 6


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 11, 2005)

Everyone's attention is drawn to the area between the tents as Geoff cries out when something under him takes hold of his ankle. 

The initiative count is as follows:

Geoff: 20
Thing in the Sand: 17
McCullough: 16
Dobar: 16
David: 12
Varn: 12
Becky: 11
Alison: 10
Selise: 6

The situation is as follows:

Geoff is currently grabbed at the ankle by the Thing in the SandTM. They are in between Tent #4 and Tent #5. Dobar and David are standing near Tent #4. The distance between them and Geoff is about 30 feet. Varn is still standing near the dome on the outside and Selise is standing in the doorway of the dome. McCullough, Alison and Becky are still inside the dome working on the power. 

Until I get the official roll for Becky, I listed her at 11 base init. The rest of you may post in any order and as soon as all have posted I will post the results for round one. The surprise round has already happened as when Geoff's ankle was grabbed.


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2005)

David is taking aim at the sand around Geoff and firing a single shot trying to hit Thing in the Sand.


----------



## denthil (May 13, 2005)

Geoff quickly attempts to pull his leg from the creatures grasp. 

Grapple check: 7


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 13, 2005)

*Dobar*

With a scream, Dober charges the spot where he sees Geoof's leg
And tries to stab the Sandy thing with his Lekar (Drazi dagger)

Attack-24 - That was a 20!
I'll role another one for Critical hit
Attack critical - 22 - YES! it's Critical I think.

total Dmg X 2
Dmg - 5X2=10


----------



## tyrlaan (May 13, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

Varn anxiously holds, watching the ensuing battle, waiting to see if anyone will need his services.

"Remind me to strike beaches off of my list of nice vacation spots."

_OOC: Varn holds his action._


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (May 15, 2005)

Selise standing in the doorway sees what is going on.  A feeling of distress comes over her.  Selise yells back inside.  With a sense of urgency. "I think the others need our help."  Selise begans to walk as she walks past Varn. Turns to him and asks "you would not happened to have pistol I could use?"


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 15, 2005)

Geoff struggles to get his ankle free, but the thing has him held tight. Grapple Check 7 versus 15 It bites down harder, causing him to cry out in pain. Geoff takes one point of damage. 

McCullough pokes his head out of the door, PPG in hand, looking to see what is going on. "Redgrave, what's happening out there?"

Before he can finish speaking, Dobar dives to the hole in the sand below Geoff's feet. A squeal of pain answers his incessant stabbing. As he draws the ichor covered blade back for another strike, the thing releases its grip on Geoff and disappears into the dirt, squirming. Eventually, the movement stops as a blast from David's PPG narrowly misses Geoff's ankles and glasses the sand around his feet. Taking poetic license here, since there was no attack roll. 

Before the excitement ends, Varn and Selise both look in the same direction at the same time. In another realm, it would have been comical, but the look on their faces belies something else... *Selise, Varn*:

[sblock]
The both of you turn to look and see some movement in the rocks farther away from the last tent. A second glance tells you it is definately humanoid, but you are not sure of what type. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 15, 2005)

*Dobar*

Let's run to the rocks, walking on the sand is dangerous
Dobar shouts to the other and cleans his Drazi dagger on his suit.
He run to the rocks between the tents and the ruins


----------



## tyrlaan (May 16, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

Varn stares at Selise quizically.

"Did you see that? What's going on here?"


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (May 17, 2005)

Selise looks back at him.  "I dont know but I do know someones is in danger. So do you  have a weapon I could use?"


----------



## tyrlaan (May 17, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

Varn gives Selise a blank look and holds it for a few seconds. 

"My dear woman. I have dedicated my life to try to fix people, not break them."

He pauses again and sighs.

"No, I do not carry a _weapon_."


----------



## denthil (May 17, 2005)

Geoff follows Dobar to the rocks.


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2005)

David follows Dobar's lead and goes to the rock.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 18, 2005)

*Dobar*

Hey!
Dobar shouts into the communicator
Selise! Varn! take your alien legs and get off the sand and bring them to those rocks
When he reaches the top he looks around and scans the sandy area around the tents and the ruins.


----------



## tyrlaan (May 18, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

Varn mutters to himself. "Listening to the recommendation of a Drazi. Today continues to get more and more strange."

Varn clambers up some rocks and gets off the sand.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 18, 2005)

As the group begins to head towards the rocks near the ruins, someone darts out from behind them and starts running off in the direction of the ruins. At the same time, an explosion near one of the last tents has everyone covering their heads. 


Revised Initiative for Round 3:

Geoff: 20
McCullough: 16
Dobar: 16
David: 12
Running Humanoid: 12
Varn: 12
Becky: 11
Alison: 10
Selise: 6

I'm currently NPCing Becky, as well as McCullough and Alison at this point until *thatdarncat* returns...


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (May 22, 2005)

Seliese looking at the doctor pats him on the shoulder "I am glad your with us good docter Upon hearing the Drazis cry out she follows the good docter. "I think I will be coming with you."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 23, 2005)

*Dobar*

Covering his head, Dobar slips the dagger back
And draws the PPG.
If he sees the alien (you wrought that only Selice and Varn saw him) he takes cover behind a boulder


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 23, 2005)

Actually, everyone except Allison, McCullough and Becky can see him now that he is running...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 29, 2005)

*Dobar*

Dobar just hide behind the rock and looks on the alien
Cover + Ready action


----------



## tyrlaan (May 29, 2005)

*Doctor Vern Janno*

"Mr. Redgrave, if you could kindly come over here so I can address that wound I would be most appreciative. I don't have the tools here to perform an amputation should this go untreated."


----------



## denthil (May 31, 2005)

Geoff looks towards the direction of the running individual and towards the others. Quickly he runs towards the Centauri drawing a ppg from his side and scanning all around him.

Its nothing, we best be moving before something else explodes.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 1, 2005)

*Doctor Varn Janno*

"Suit yourself, Mr. Redgrave. You'll forgive me if I forget to use anisthetics when I treat you after it gets infected? For some reason, I have a terrible memory when it comes to pain killers."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 2, 2005)

Okay, after a long hiatus for determining who was still left, we have lost *Crothian* due to RealLifeTM. As far as *thatdarncat* goes, I haven't heard from him in a while, so that is still up in the air. Everyone else is here though, so on to round 4...

Geoff and Varn meet each other on their way to the rocks, Selise following along. Dobar has already reached the rocks and he can see the humanoid running towards the ruins, as if to go inside. 

David goes to follow him when he notices that the group hasn't heard from Alison or the others. Turning to look , he sees that Becky, McCullough and Alison are being led at gunpoint away from the command dome by aliens that look similar to the one that is running towards the ruins.


----------



## denthil (Jun 3, 2005)

Geoff tries to get a better look at the number of aliens, weapons, how many they are holding etc.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 3, 2005)

*Dobar*

Dobar takes cover behind the rocks and now, as he sees the hostile creatures
(do you have a pic you can post?)
He points his PPG toward them and waits to see their response (ready action)
I keep the negotaitions to you he says into the communicator
If you fail, I'll try to negotaite in the Drazi way.


----------



## Enlighten Bloodmoon (Jun 15, 2005)

Upon seeing them in danger. Selise gets behind the rocks with Dober. 

OOC holding action


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 19, 2005)

Due to losing a couple players and it seems a lack of interest, I am going to close this game unfortunately. My apologies to all involved. I hope to start another sometime soon. Either that, or.... We can start a new campaign with the remaining few characters and write a new story. Let me know via the OOC thread or here. Thank you all for playing.


----------

